# Langwith Mill, Nottinghamshire, November 2015



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

Normally when reports dry up on places it's for a reason. Langwith Mill has had an occasional stream of reports in the past but the last I could find was over a year or so ago. On our visit we realised why. It's now back on the market with Savills and locked up tight, along with the accompanying mill house. There's just enough externals-wise to merit a report so here it is. Here's the history bit.

Langwith Mill is located to the east of the village of Nether Langwith, set back from the road on the banks of the River Poulter. The towns of Mansfield and Worksop are 8 miles to the south and 8 miles to the north respectively. The site itself comprises of Langwith Mill and Langwith Mill House. The latter is a Grade II Listed and is late 18th century and has previously been used as a restaurant (Goffs). The mill is over four storeys and was constructed in 1786 and used as a cotton mill. It was originally sixteen windows wide making it one of the largest mills in the area. The mill was powered by a large water wheel fed from a dam nearby. Cotton spinning came to an end in the late 1840s and the building was then converted into a corn mill in 1886. It was still operating after World War II. Langwith Mill itself is a "curtilage building" to the listed Mill House.

From the road it looks like only two storeys:


img2831 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ah…I can see three now!


img2833 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK, make that 4…



img2835 by HughieDW, on Flickr

First thing you come up to is the Mill house:


img2812 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It really is sealed tight:


img2818 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2816 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the out-buildings:


img2815 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Next up - the mill:


img2817 by HughieDW, on Flickr

End on it doesn't look so impressive:


img2828 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2819 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ivy climbs the walls better than I could…


img2826 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2825 by HughieDW, on Flickr

At the other end this is presumably the main drive shaft(?):


img2824 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Maybe next time eh?


img2836 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2015)

It's a lovely building but sadly its curtilage status means it will probably be left to rot beyond repair, as developing it within listed status rules probably won't pull enough profit to warrant it, if it would even be possible to get permission to do it.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

krela said:


> It's a lovely building but sadly its curtilage status means it will probably be left to rot beyond repair, as developing it within listed status rules probably won't pull enough profit to warrant it, if it would even be possible to get permission to do it.



Was talking to a friend equally as in the know as you and he said exactly just what you said there.


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Was talking to a friend equally as in the know as you and he said exactly just what you said there.



It is one of the many issues with listed building consent. At some point we have to accept that the only future for some buildings is with modern (and ideally sensitive) redevelopment, otherwise they will be left to rot and lost forever. What's better, an historically old building converted to modern use with the history retained where viable, or a bunch of stones on the ground?!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

krela said:


> It is one of the many issues with listed building consent. At some point we have to accept that the only future for some buildings is with modern (and ideally sensitive) redevelopment, otherwise they will be left to rot and lost forever. What's better, an historically old building converted to modern use with the history retained where viable, or a bunch of stones on the ground?!



Couldn't have put it better myself...


----------



## Rubex (Nov 20, 2015)

Great photography HughieD  I think it looks lovely when Ivy climbs up the walls of buildings!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a really nice building hughie,bet it was a beauty in its day.shame it has seen better days now.great report as always


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice one.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2015)

That is decieving! Excellent photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Nov 26, 2015)

Cheers folks. Just wished we could have got in and seen them in situ mill stones...


----------

